# Linux 2.6.9 has been released! yay!

## codergeek42

Announcement an ChangeLog since -rc4

Full source tarball

----------

## John5788

whycome no reiser4 support yet  :Sad: 

----------

## codergeek42

You should be able to patch it in yourself by using only some of the broken-out patches of Andrew Morton's -mm patchset.

----------

## deadmoo

sweet. i was just telling my friend like 2 hours ago that i thought it was going to drop any minute. i was right. i love being right.

----------

## John5788

 *deadmoo wrote:*   

> sweet. i was just telling my friend like 2 hours ago that i thought it was going to drop any minute. i was right. i love being right.

 

wait till your wrong, youll feel so bad

----------

## c0balt

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> whycome no reiser4 support yet 

 

It wont be in too soon.

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> You should be able to patch it in yourself by using only some of the broken-out patches of Andrew Morton's -mm patchset.

 

That is if youre a codergeek  :Wink: 

I dont know C, but im getting the ~20-30 reiser4 patches from rc4-mm1 right now and will try to merge it   :Confused: 

----------

## HeadHolio

Will the 2.6.9 version of gentoo-dev-sources will have reiserfs4 support when it is released.

----------

## chunderbunny

 *HeadHolio wrote:*   

> Will the 2.6.9 version of gentoo-dev-sources will have reiserfs4 support when it is released.

 

No, it won't. The Gentoo team have stated that they won't add reiser4 support until it is in the vanilla kernel.

----------

## c0balt

Im kinda surprised o_0

The reiser4 patches from rc4-mm1 patched quite clean against 2.6.9-ck1.

I tried that with 2.6.8.1 once, and it was a real mess^^

Ill have to compile it to see if it runs smooth

/edit

Sure enough...

can anybody tell me what this

```
fs/built-in.o(.text+0x7c3e7): In function `mask_ok_common':

: undefined reference to `generic_permission'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1
```

means?Last edited by c0balt on Tue Oct 19, 2004 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JefPober

jay! waiting for nitro-sources-2.6.9-r1  :Smile: 

----------

## utpark

@c0balt :

vi fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.c

return generic_permission(inode, mask, NULL);

-> return vfs_permission(inode, mask);

----------

## c0balt

 *utpark wrote:*   

> @c0balt :
> 
> vi fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.c
> 
> return generic_permission(inode, mask, NULL);
> ...

 

cool thx!

But I used 

http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2

by now   :Embarassed: 

Ill definitely try to patch it again on my own tomorrow, so thx

----------

## AlterEgo

Nice new error message in dmesg:

```

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST36421A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

```

There's no ide2 'till ide5 in my box. 

Why does the kernel probe it   :Question: 

The message seems harmless though.

----------

## codergeek42

2.6.9 (development-sources) is reportedly now in Portage.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jake

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> cool thx!
> 
> But I used 
> 
> http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2
> ...

 

That's my patch you're using now. I fixed the problem by not applying reiser4-generic_acl-fix.patch. utpark's fix results in exactly the same code.

----------

## kernja

Sorry if this has been fixed in the time since 2.6.8.1, but have the issues with non-root cd burning been addressed?

----------

## deadmoo

no you still can't burn as a user without patching the kernel first. ck has this patch included in his patchset. it is not a bug though. it is just a new way of doing things. the kernel developers don't want normal users to burn CDs due to the security risks involved. you can still su and and run your burning software as root without patching.

----------

## sigSEGV2003

Since when?  I've always been able to burn as an ordinary user.  And no, my cdrecord is not setuid either.  Is this something new with just 2.6.9?

 *deadmoo wrote:*   

> no you still can't burn as a user without patching the kernel first. ck has this patch included in his patchset. it is not a bug though. it is just a new way of doing things. the kernel developers don't want normal users to burn CDs due to the security risks involved. you can still su and and run your burning software as root without patching.

 

----------

## asiobob

 *Quote:*   

> Since when? I've always been able to burn as an ordinary user. And no, my cdrecord is not setuid either. Is this something new with just 2.6.9? 

 

Since 2.6.8, for an example k3b in 2.6.8 (and .9 it seems) cannot detect ones drive correctly as root. There was an audio burning bug (even as root) which cased a memory leak...surely thats been fixed.

Bummer a bout burning, whats a clean solution to use k3b without running k3b it self as root (since one shouldn't run x apps as root anyway)

----------

## malone

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Since when? I've always been able to burn as an ordinary user. And no, my cdrecord is not setuid either. Is this something new with just 2.6.9?  
> 
> Since 2.6.8, for an example k3b in 2.6.8 (and .9 it seems) cannot detect ones drive correctly as root. There was an audio burning bug (even as root) which cased a memory leak...surely thats been fixed.
> 
> Bummer a bout burning, whats a clean solution to use k3b without running k3b it self as root (since one shouldn't run x apps as root anyway)

 

I've been using 2.6.8 kernels and using k3b to burn cds & dvds without patches, setuid, or running as root.  I didn't do anything, it just plain works out the box for me.

----------

## foosh

 *malone wrote:*   

> I've been using 2.6.8 kernels and using k3b to burn cds & dvds without patches, setuid, or running as root.  I didn't do anything, it just plain works out the box for me.

 

i'm jealous    :Cool: 

----------

## dsd

 *malone wrote:*   

> I've been using 2.6.8 kernels and using k3b to burn cds & dvds without patches, setuid, or running as root.  I didn't do anything, it just plain works out the box for me.

 

i guess you used ck-sources or gentoo-dev-sources where a patch was present to work around the "must be root" requirement

----------

## asiobob

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *malone wrote:*   I've been using 2.6.8 kernels and using k3b to burn cds & dvds without patches, setuid, or running as root.  I didn't do anything, it just plain works out the box for me. 
> 
> i guess you used ck-sources or gentoo-dev-sources where a patch was present to work around the "must be root" requirement

 

Do you know where I can find the "exact" patch that does this?

I want to apply it to development-sources

----------

## dsd

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-ck1/patches/cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

----------

## AthlonRob

I keep hearing rumors the nVidia drivers don't work with this kernel... is there any truth to these rumors?

I haven't seen anything concrete except for it not working on a friend's machine.

----------

## codergeek42

 *AthlonRob wrote:*   

> I keep hearing rumors the nVidia drivers don't work with this kernel... is there any truth to these rumors?
> 
> I haven't seen anything concrete except for it not working on a friend's machine.

 Worked here with vanilla 2.6.9 and nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r2

And 1.0.6111-r2 also works with -ck1.

----------

## robfish

nVidia drivers do not work for me with

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240763&highlight=nvidiakernel

EDIT: Fixed my problem now. See....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1690522#1690522

----------

## foosh

mmmmmmm  mm-sources  !!

----------

## mrsteven

 *deadmoo wrote:*   

> no you still can't burn as a user without patching the kernel first. ck has this patch included in his patchset. it is not a bug though. it is just a new way of doing things. the kernel developers don't want normal users to burn CDs due to the security risks involved. you can still su and and run your burning software as root without patching.

 

But I should be able to burn if I make cdrecord suid root, shouldn't I? But even that doesn't work (I get some error about it not being able to allocate some buffer memory). Why? Also making the cd writer readable and writeable for everyone doesn't help. Is it a bug in cdrecord?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

I tried to install the nvidia 61.11 driver from the nvidia site...

It didn't work...

Now I'll try the gentoo-drivers...

Result: NO SUCCESS...

Nothing works... But I think this will be fixed soon  :Wink: 

----------

## dashnu

I have no issues with 2.6.9-r1 and nvida-kernel. installed new kernel booted to it installed nvidia-kernel modprob-ed it and all was fine.. Im using the kernels agpgart.

----------

## neoMJ

My nvidia-kernel also doesnt want to work with kernel 2.6.9

I have gentoo-dev-sources...

uname -a output:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux mike 2.6.9-gentoo-r1Y #1 SMP Fri Oct 22 12:35:36 EEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

I realized that there is a "Y" at the end of kernel version... 

Does that have a meaning? My nvidia driver module is installed in /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1 but all my other modules are under

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1Y

That looks strange to me...

----------

## mrsteven

I think the Y comes from your kernel config: There is an option where you can put your specific string as extra version (to personalize your kernel  :Wink:  )

----------

## neoMJ

How silly I am!  :Laughing: 

I think I did that by mistake... I didn't realize I put there a "Y" lol...

I guess it was because I was doing a menu oldconfig and I just put there a Y...

Anyways, I just emerged 2.6.9-ck1 sources and now nvidia works great!

But VMWare modules still dont want to compile  :Sad: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Possible solution that worked for me:

If you "personalize" your kernel with that string, the directory in "/lib/modules" is called like your personalized kernelname (2.6.9-gentoo-r1Y for example).

But the nVidia driver tries to use "2.6.9-gentoo-r1" (without that string).

And this doesn't work...

Creating a symbolic link should work!

----------

## dsd

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> But I should be able to burn if I make cdrecord suid root, shouldn't I? But even that doesn't work (I get some error about it not being able to allocate some buffer memory). Why?

 

i havent checked, my cd writer is broken  :Sad:  but i think its a bug/misfeature in cdrecord where it drops root priveleges even when run as setuid root.

----------

## sindre

cd-writing as a user works for me without suid root.

----------

## dsd

probably because you are using ck-sources or similar

----------

## mrsteven

I have to say this is by far the most problematic kernel update I have ever done:

cd burning is completely broken now (buffer underflows all the way)

at the moment my usb mouse refuses to work

cursor blinks too fast  :Wink: 

I never had so much trouble with updating kernels. Moving from 2.4 to 2.6 was a real joy compared to this...

----------

## dfy

As a sidenote, 2.6.10_rc1 is out now  :Wink:  .

----------

## codergeek42

 *dfy wrote:*   

> As a sidenote, 2.6.10_rc1 is out now  .

 F*ck, yea!

EDIT:

```
/home/peter $ uname -sr

Linux 2.6.10-rc1
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## foosh

is anyone using the mm-sources-2.6.9-r1 that's in portage?

comments?

----------

## alechiko

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> whycome no reiser4 support yet 

 

yup yup!

----------

## Paranoid

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> There was an audio burning bug (even as root) which cased a memory leak...surely thats been fixed.

 

There still is an audio burning bug in the kernel.

Strangely enough I was playing around w/cdrecord and I can still burn cds as a user. I do get the following errors that I don't get as root but they still burn fine:

```
cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
```

Using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 & cdrecord is not setuid root either.

----------

## DaleNixon

Nvidia drivers don't work for me either.  Cdrecord worked as a user at least with -dummy (too lazy right now to try a real burn).  I went back to 2.6.7 because that's the last kernel I had running that had no burning or nvidia issues.

Ever since 2.6.6 things started getting rocky with nvidia drivers... this is getting annoying.

----------

## vrln

2.6.7 has a pretty severe memory information leak problem iirc

----------

## GamesBond

WHen I try to update to the latest kernel I get this message:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-libs/c-client (from pkg net-mail/uw-imap-2002e-r4)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/modutils (from pkg sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.0-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-mail/uw-imap (from pkg net-libs/c-client-2002e-r2)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools (from pkg sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25)

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.8-r7] -build -doc -ultra1 35,604 kB

Total size of downloads: 35,604 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.

Why is it complaining about these packages?

----------

## dsd

because you just upgraded portage, and the new version includes bugfixes related to properly detecting which packages conflict with each other. unmerge modutils to get rid of one, the other you'll have to choose between c-client or uw-imap - i dont know which one you will want.

----------

## sindre

 *dsd wrote:*   

> probably because you are using ck-sources or similar

 Nope. Vanilla 2.6.9.

----------

